# Best Tailor in town



## annauk (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi 

Would anyone recommend good tailor (for male suit) in town to me please. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Define 'good' ?

How cheap is cheap - you can try Ascots & Chapels and never go wrong or you could try one of the tiny ones like Orchids who have a fair rep but personally I never managed to actually find their shop as it moved from what is now a condemned building near the Corniche and I couldn't find them again.

A decent one from M&S in the UK would be about £450 (£250 for the jacket and £100 for each trousers)


----------



## annauk (Oct 13, 2016)

thanks! Good I supposed in general like....you are satisfy of the quality that you pay for....this how is good I guess!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

annauk said:


> thanks! Good I supposed in general like....you are satisfy of the quality that you pay for....this how is good I guess!


Your definition of satisfaction is different to mine 

I prefer paying more and getting a lot more in terms of tailoring and fit as I wear them a lot - others will be happy with looking like its off the peg and doesn't fit, but cheap.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have used Coventry Tailoring in Satwa. Very happy with Kapil and his work. You get your own material and Kapil will make anything you want. Fitting and tailoring was excellent. We got our material from Rivoli, just a couple of blocks down the road from Coventry Tailoring. 

Just google Coventry Tailoring Satwa. We went with him after his name came up a few times on different forums.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Parmar is excellent, both the original location in Meena Bazaar in Bur Dubai (definitely a maze to find it the first time) and the new location in JLT. Very good quality tailoring. You can buy the fabric through them or bring it to them. I have had several suits made from them, ranging from 2500-3000 each for the fabric and tailoring. 

Lobo also has an excellent reputation.

I used to have some tailoring done at Flute and Whistle in Satwa, but it's been years and I last heard the tailor had a heart attack although he was back on the job. 

I've also heard good things about Ascots, although never used them. 

There are several tailoring places in DIFC but you're now moving into a different bracket of tailoring and it's just not practical for most people.


----------



## Heather_CDN (May 11, 2016)

I have been using this guy who works for CityLand AMAZING! I can show him a picture and BAM he is able to recreate the outfits no problem.

His name is Kalam and his WhatsApp is 971 55 452 0186 he is off of Al Wasl Rd and Al hudeiba St


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I used Ascot and Chapel in December for shirts and was very unhappy with the service. They were a disaster.


----------



## SomewhatIrked (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm just being fitted for a suit from Suit Up Dubai. Have heard good things about quality - price is very reasonable as well. So far the service has been excellent.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

SomewhatIrked said:


> I'm just being fitted for a suit from Suit Up Dubai. Have heard good things about quality - price is very reasonable as well. So far the service has been excellent.


Let us know what the result is like if you don't mind. And if the price goes up drastically (basing on the prices they have on their website) if you pick better material.

Thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

bluefoam said:


> I used Ascot and Chapel in December for shirts and was very unhappy with the service. They were a disaster.


How so ?

I've been three times and never had a single problem.

Did you put weight on between fitting and delivery ? :eyebrows:


----------



## SomewhatIrked (Oct 1, 2015)

w_man said:


> Let us know what the result is like if you don't mind. And if the price goes up drastically (basing on the prices they have on their website) if you pick better material.
> 
> Thanks!



Forgot about this thread. Really happy with my suit from SuitUpDubai. Would highly recommend them. I know they've now got the prices on the site for the "vip" suits - with better material so you can see what the increase is.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've tried a few over the years:

Parmar - Good but expensive (over 3000 for a tuxedo).
Kachins - Not overly impressed, had a couple of shirts done, one of them did not hold its shape for very long.
Ascots & Chapels - Good workmanship but wasn't overly impressed with the service (they mistakenly thought I was a Groupon voucher customer on one visit - basically "sit down there and shut up while we serve our proper customers" - but imo that shouldn't really be an excuse).
Made II Measure - Absolutely woeful, had to take it back 3 times as they kept giving it to me in an unfinished state (temporary stitching, missing buttons, etc).
Coventry Tailoring - Not used them to make anything from scratch but used them several times for alterations, very cheap and have never let me down.


----------

